# Daughter has trouble falling asleep



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice on how to help a 12 year old learn how to fall asleep?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Has she always had trouble falling asleep or is this a new thing?

Limit technology an hour before bed. Chamomile tea. Time being quiet in meditation/prayer depending on your family's religious beliefs.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

As it happens, I have a 12-year-old daughter who has trouble falling asleep. I think it's a matter of her having trouble turning off her mind.

Low dosage melatonin seems to help quite a bit.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

GTdad said:


> Low dosage melatonin seems to help quite a bit.


Melatonin really shouldn't be used. It can hinder REM sleep. The quality of sleep just isn't there.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Sudafed + glass of red wine :wink2:

Might as well just give me the "Father Of The Year" award now lol


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

the usual things that work for most people: turn off things with a screen an hour before bedtime, limit fluids after dinner, a consistent bedtime, white noise machines, a bedtime ritual, sleepytime tea etc.

magnesium supplements and/or magnesium rich foods (dark leafy greens, nuts, fish etc.)
we like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Vita...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=QZDMJXA959QQ9M3X8VWZ

Relaxation yoga: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOTGz-1vizY
i've used this one a few times before, but there's a lot of different options out there.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

If it's something new and she has until recently slept fine, then you should search to find out if there is a trigger. Emotional trauma, stress or certain underlying medical conditions need to be ruled out.

If that all checks out, then limit screen time and make sure they are all off at least 1 hour prior to bed time. Develop a routine, TVs, computers, phones tablets and such all get turned off and put away. Turn down lights in the house. Brush teeth, get into pajamas and read a story. Done constantly this helps prepare the body and mind for sleep. 

Also, be sure the bedroom is orderly and comfortable. The bed should be a place of comfort and peace, if the room is messy it adds to stress and anxiety which will interfere with sleep.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

sixty-eight said:


> the usual things that work for most people: turn off things with a screen an hour before bedtime, limit fluids after dinner, a consistent bedtime, white noise machines, a bedtime ritual, sleepytime tea etc.
> 
> .


White noise machine is great. We use it for our daughter. My W and I used to use it, but then we would never hear the kids in the middle of the night lol. As well, definitely cut off electronics/TV at least an hour before bedtime if there are sleep issues (or I believe there are screen filters you can use to lessen the effect of the screen). Bedtime rituals (such as sacrificing chickens) didn't work and instead seemed to upset my kids


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

GTdad said:


> As it happens, I have a 12-year-old daughter who has trouble falling asleep. I think it's a matter of her having trouble turning off her mind.
> 
> Low dosage melatonin seems to help quite a bit.


Melatonin is the miracle drug for sleeplessness. 2 x 3 mg pills and 45 minutes later, it's sweet dreams. I use these on planes and they have not once failed me (even in a damn middle seat!). Ask your pediatrician how much to give.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Melatonin and children:

https://thriving.childrenshospital.org/melatonin-children-5-things-know/


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My daughters never slept much. Like, at 12, midnight to 630 am... one pulls a couple of all nighters a week, more during finals. 

How many hours of sleep per day, and is she rested in the morning?


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

Does your daughter play any sports or engage in physical activities? Often when the body is not tired the mind stays in high gear.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have been talking to my kids about screen time near bed, and they did not believe me. But maybe they will believe you! As for sports, she has a break from dance right now. So hopefully when that starts up again it will help. She is a total worry wart. Guess what she is worried about? Not being able to sleep and how that will affect school. Gee, do you think worrying will make it easier to sleep?


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Sudafed + glass of red wine :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well just give me the "Father Of The Year" award now lol




Woks for me every time 
Don't know about kids though lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

citygirl4344 said:


> Woks for me every time
> Don't know about kids though lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I don't think I will recommend that to her.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

john117 said:


> My daughters never slept much. Like, at 12, midnight to 630 am... one pulls a couple of all nighters a week, more during finals.
> 
> How many hours of sleep per day, and is she rested in the morning?


Oh, to be young again!


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I had the same problem when I was her age. I was in a very demanding, new school and my brain was always on. 

A sleeping mask and a good audio book on tape did me wonders. I used to listen to the BBC Sherlock Holmes with Clive Merrison. I've always loved Holmes.

I still use the sleeping mask regularly, but now I do adult colouring for an hour before bed, especially when I know I'm working a ton. I also crochet and make jewellery to de-stress. 

The more I work, the harder it is to turn my brain off, unless I find ways to soothe it.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

My DD never slept too much when she was in HS. She was in a demanding program and was up until 2 am. Some nights I had to insist she leave things and go to sleep. Then, she will wake up at 5 to finish her work. 

Now she sleeps all day long. I think having their phones and tablets in bed makes for bad sleeping habits. 

Give her some sleepy time tea before bed to see if that works. If she is still on meds, check with doc before giving her herbal teas. 

When my kids were young I would give them a bath and massage every night before they sleep. My Dd still gets one every now and then. It's nice and relaxing for them.


----------

